# What's this flower?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

My mother-in-law gave me a start of this plant several years ago and she doesn't know what it is. I can't find it anywhere either. The flower looks a bit like Stoke's Aster, but the leaves don't. Any ideas for me? Thanks!


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

That's so pretty, Mammabooh!

Flower and foliage look very much like Centaurea 'Amethyst in Snow,' excepte the color of the petals and center are reversed. I'd still go with some sort of Centaurea, though. It's a member of the Asteracae family.

Best of luck!

Kathy


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

It's definitely a centaurea; I used to raise those in addition to blue and yellow varieties. Funny you should mention Stoke's Asters--my mother and I found one unmarked pot at a nursery many years ago--the staff had no clue what it was but she loved that blue flower. Long before the Net, I banged my head against the wall many times trying to find out what it was--she wanted more in case she killed her prize. When I finally figured it out, I ordered a mixed pack of seeds from Park's--she didn't like the whites at all. She's been gone 2 1/2 years--last summer I took the last ones surviving (blue only) from her now neglected MD garden to Ohio and they're growing there.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I have it growing right beside my blue centaurea since their growing habits and flowers are so similar. I sure hope I can find out exactly what it is...I'd like to collect and sell seeds at our farmer's market. I suppose I could just take a picture of it and have it beside the seeds when I sell them.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Found it! It's Pink Cornflower (also known as Centaurea dealbata 'Rose'). Yippee! Now I can tell my mother-in-law what it is...she'll be tickled.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Billie, it's also called a Persian coneflower.I have one,too. It's been blooming like mad, but is almost done now.The blooms are a lavender blue color.


----------

